# ACDelco’s Restore and Ride Challenge: Can Steve’s 2010 Chevrolet Silverado Lead Him to Victory?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*ACDelco’s Restore and Ride Challenge: Can Steve’s 2010 Chevrolet Silverado Lead Him to Victory?*



> OffRoad.com Managing Editor Steve Elmer installs new shocks on his 2010 Chevrolet Silverado to compete in the first-ever ACDelco Restore and Ride Challenge. Will his DIY project lead him to victory? Watch below to find out.


----------

